# Custom Crossover Fabricator Needed



## fhhindc (Dec 21, 2009)

I've searched this forum and can't seem to lay my hands on an answer to this question:

For an interior layout I could REALLY use a scratch built crossover in code 332 rail. The precise angle needs to be calculated but it appears to be about 45 degrees. The complicating factor is that one of the tracks is a curve (R1, LGB 1100). Anyone have any recommendations as to someone who could fabricate this for me?


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Please contact me at [email protected] 

Jack


----------



## fhhindc (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, Jack. An Email sent.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset Valley does custon switches and crossovers.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

one of the tracks is a curve 

When I was in O scale, I used to 'customize' the track by turning it over and judiciously cutting the web connecting the plastic ties, then bending it as needed. 

One of those fancy in-place rail benders that work on both rails would help, and might be cheaper than a custom crossover.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

You may want to consider leaving the diamond portion tangent for both tracks and adjust your curves a bit leading up to the crossover. If you use this method Pete's suggestion to customize the track would work well.


----------

